# Pregnant cat?



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

I have a 15 month old cat. I have had her for a couple weeks- nearly four. The previous owner let her outside and she isn’t neutered. About a week or two ago i noticed that she had a swollen tummy (and she had enlarged pink nipples since she came.) Could she be pregnant? She also seems to be more hungry and more lazy- she likes to sleep a lot more than about two weeks ago.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

If I were you, I would pop little one along to the Vets for a check up. If she is pregnant, a) she is very young herself so will need support, possibly direction of what foods she may need. b) advice for you where to go from here and what to expect.

I’m sure the expert breeders will come along and offer advice.

Good luck


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

There's a breeding section on the forum, may get more replies and advice there.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with ewelsh, it is important you take your cat to the vet for a check-up. It sounds as though the cat is pregnant but you will need to know how far along she is (in the vet's estimation) so you can prepare for the birth of the kittens.

It is best if you do not allow the cat out at all from now on, as there is a risk she could have the kittens outdoors and you may not be able to find them.

Please post any more questions you have, either here in Cat Chat or in the Breeding section, and we will be happy to help you as much as we can.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you all. I will take her to the vets and i will definitely not let her out.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You’re unlikely to get an accurate estimation from the vets.
Entire and allowed outside will almost always end up with a pregnancy and as she’s showing will likely be too far along to spay now, 4 weeks ago it may have been possible.

She may need worming which the vet can advise on.

Can you feel or see kittens moving in her belly?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> You're unlikely to get an accurate estimation from the vets.
> Entire and allowed outside will almost always end up with a pregnancy and as she's showing will likely be too far along to spay now, 4 weeks ago it may have been possible.
> 
> She may need worming which the vet can advise on.
> ...


No but her tummy looks like sort pf a rugby ball. She doesn't have any signs of worms and the previous owner said she was wormed and flead and she uses the litter tray well and her poop looks healthy but will ask the vets. Thank you


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If she had pinked up by the time she came to you she was probably already at least three weeks pregnant at that time. Can you be sure exactly how long you have had her. Two weeks would mean at least 5 weeks now but 4 weeks would be 7 weeks by which time you should be aware of kittens moving. Just keep a watch on her and when you see the kittens, that will give you an idea that she will be kittening from approximately 2 weeks time.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> If she had pinked up by the time she came to you she was probably already at least three weeks pregnant at that time. Can you be sure exactly how long you have had her. Two weeks would mean at least 5 weeks now but 4 weeks would be 7 weeks by which time you should be aware of kittens moving. Just keep a watch on her and when you see the kittens, that will give you an idea that she will be kittening from approximately 2 weeks time.


I got her on the 14th December so about 3 weeks 2 days


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> I got her on the 14th December so about 3 weeks 2 days


In that case, I suggest you keep a close eye on her for the next few days particularly when she is lying down and make a note when you first see the kittens. There are usually people around on the forum if you have questions or problems. Vets are often notoriously bad at telling how far advanced pregnancy might be.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

I just took this now


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry I haven't got a clue but just had a look at your pic and her belly looks plump to me xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Definitely pregnant. I am surprised you have not seen or felt movement. When she is close to giving birth, the babies will drop and she will no longer look as though she has panniers each side.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Definitely pregnant. I am surprised you have not seen or felt movement. When she is close to giving birth, the babies will drop and she will no longer look as though she has panniers each side.


What does it look like when the kittens are moving?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Moved to Cat Breeding.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

LinznMilly said:


> Moved to Cat Breeding.


Thank you. I put this thread here as i thought it cat breeding was for breeders. Sorry


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Essexcat said:


> Thank you. I put this thread here as i thought it cat breeding was for breeders. Sorry


No need to apologise, happens all the time with the various different sub-forums.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Does the advantage flea treatment still work and is it suitable for pregnant cats? Also i just found out that she was born in June 2016 so she is 19 months old.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I never used flea treatment so cannot advise. Has she got fleas? If not it is better not to use any poisons on her.

Don't worry about her age. She could have had kittens before at 19 months. If she is experienced it will be less worry for you but it does mean you must take extra care to feed her well to make sure she is in top condition for the birth.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I never used flea treatment so cannot advise. Has she got fleas? If not it is better not to use any poisons on her.
> 
> Don't worry about her age. She could have had kittens before at 19 months. If she is experienced it will be less worry for you but it does mean you must take extra care to feed her well to make sure she is in top condition for the birth.


She scratched twice yesterday even though she hardly scratches. She also spends a lot of time grooming herself especially the base of her tail and hind legs and sometimes she does it suddenly. I also can't see flea dirt on her. I read online that they spend at least 50% of their waking time grooming so i may just be worried for no reason. She also doesn't have any signs of worms.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Try grooming her with a flea comb. Keep a mug of boiling water handy just in case you find one and just plunge it in the water. If you do find one you ought to treat the parts of the house where she has been. Somebody else will advise on that.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

And groom her over a piece of white paper. If you get any dirt out, moisten it. It will stain pink if it's flea dirt.

Any signs of fleas and treat with Indorex, Acclaim or RIP Fleas. Follow the directions exactly, though you can wait longer after spraying if you wish.

It's rare to find signs of worms, ask your vet about how to proceed on that front.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks everybody for your help


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep up posted, we want to know how it goes. From what you say she is due very soon. Has she got a cardboard box with fleece bedding? I like fleece over blankets / towels as moisture goes straight though. I would put the box on a puppy pad. It needs to be a decent size, and I also leave the flaps on the sides but cut an access hole at one end. I also trim the flaps slightly where the hold is.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Keep up posted, we want to know how it goes. From what you say she is due very soon. Has she got a cardboard box with fleece bedding? I like fleece over blankets / towels as moisture goes straight though. I would put the box on a puppy pad. It needs to be a decent size, and I also leave the flaps on the sides but cut an access hole at one end. I also trim the flaps slightly where the hold is.


Yes i will. I have put a blanket in a large box but i will put more on top of a hot water bottle. I will also buy some puppy pads. Thank you


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Good luck xx keep us updated. Really hope labour goes well and Can't wait to see you're babies  x


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Good luck xx keep us updated. Really hope labour goes well and Can't wait to see you're babies  x


Thank you. Me too


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Essexcat said:


> Yes i will. I have put a blanket in a large box but i will put more on top of a hot water bottle. I will also buy some puppy pads. Thank you


Be very careful with a hot water bottle. It's all to easy to overheat tiny kittens. Warm, not hot.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

She has used the litter tray but there was only one poop ‘pellet’. Could she be constipated?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

I don’t know if these are the kittens but whilst she was sleeping I observed her and i saw some ripples in the bump. This was about a minute or two ago.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> I don't know if these are the kittens but whilst she was sleeping I observed her and i saw some ripples in the bump. This was about a minute or two ago.


Yes, ripples will be kittens. If they get crowded in there, sometimes you see a foot kick the poor mum's belly out sideways.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

What is a good cat litter for kittens?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Is catsan any good? I’ve read reviews of it smelling.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would not use any litter than could harm a kitten if ingested so clay would be out as far as I am concerned but I only use biodegradable litter in any case so cannot really advise. I understand that clumping litter of any sort can also be dangerous but I do not use that either. I always used wood pellets but started off with kitchen towel then newspaper then the pellets at one end of the tray. How is your girl?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I would not use any litter than could harm a kitten if ingested so clay would be out as far as I am concerned but I only use biodegradable litter in any case so cannot really advise. I understand that clumping litter of any sort can also be dangerous but I do not use that either. I always used wood pellets but started off with kitchen towel then newspaper then the pellets at one end of the tray. How is your girl?


Ok so when they are ready i will use newspaper then i will move on to paper/wood litter. She is fine and her tummy looks slightly bigger. When she is laying down and i look carefully i can sometimes see the kittens moving.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

She is now about 8 weeks pregnant? She was meowing after she ate her food and she led me to the wardrobe. We have now placed her in a room with her birthing box. What should I expect from her at this stage? She is now silent and sleeping on my bed


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

We hope for a quiet last week without any problems! I hope she is still eating lots but some girls have less room near their time so only eat small amounts. She may start digging in her bed but some girls start that two weeks before delivery so that is no real indication. Kittens are not really viable before day 61. I used to work on day 65 with the possibility of a couple of days either side but some girls go 70 days. Just keep an eye on her and when the kittens drop you know she will soon start labour.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

How common is it for kittens to be born deformed or be stillborn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Essexcat said:


> How common is it for kittens to be born deformed or be stillborn?


It does happen but I would say the vast majority are born without any problems. Do you have a specific reason for your concerns about this?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> It does happen but I would say the vast majority are born without any problems. Do you have a specific reason for your concerns about this?


I was reading some threads about kittens being born and some were stillborn and that worried me.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> I was reading some threads about kittens being born and some were stillborn and that worried me.


Stillborn is not so much of a problem as a serious deformity when the kitten is born alive. Some kittens are 'inside out.' The organs form long before the outside covering of skin, fur etc and sometimes they are not fully enclosed but please do not worry too much. With luck, there will be no problems especially if she does not have too many.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Stillborn is not so much of a problem as a serious deformity when the kitten is born alive. Some kittens are 'inside out.' The organs form long before the outside covering of skin, fur etc and sometimes they are not fully enclosed but please do not worry too much. With luck, there will be no problems especially if she does not have too many.


Thank you


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

When they are born should i lay down some newspaper and when all the babies have been born, should i then lay the blankets down? Also would a clean sock filled with rice make a good heating pad?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I use puppy training pads on top of fleece blankets in a cardboard box - just take the soiled puppy pad out after the kittens are born. Fleece blankets are better than towels as kitten claws can easily get caught in towelling.
Were you thinking of putting the rice sock in the microwave to warm it? Be careful that it doesn't get too hot or catch fire. You could use a hotwater bottle wrapped in a blanket. I don't generally use a heat pad as a radiator pipe runs under the floor where my kittens are born and I leave them with mum throughout delivery of the whole litter. I have only had one queen who ignored each one once it was cleaned. I kept them seperate, wrapped in a fleece nest until she finished.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she has a nice enclosed cardboard box to give birth in, heating won't be needed as long as she is looking after them. I give my pedigree girls a nice big box with fleece for bedding. I always forgot to stand it on a puppy pad. The advantage of fleece is the birth fluids go straight through, unlike toweling, and that's why it's good to stand the box on a puppy pad. B&M are the cheapest place I've found to get them. I don't put them under the fleece as my girls tend to scratch it up.

If she won't look after them until she has finished delivering (some cats are like that) then warm water in a large soft drink bottle does just fine, and I do mean warm - barely above body temperature. Newborn kittens are tiny and its very easy to overheat them. If you need to, pop them in another box with the bottle and cover with a baby blanket or similar.

Stillborn & deformed kittens are thankfully not that common but if the worse happens accept it - there's a reason cats can have so many kittens.

Have you read the advice on iCatCare? If not it's well worth doing:

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens

Right now the normal & difficult birth are the sections to read. If she will let you watch that's all to the good, but I've had girls who make darn sure you don't see anything.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I always used old pieces of flannelette sheeting during the birth and replaced each piece when it was messy. When all kittens have been born I think vetbed is the best material with something absorbent underneath.

It entirely depends on the temperature of the room your girl is in, whether or not the kittens need extra warmth. I always used a heated pad under some bedding for the kittens when they were born. Bear in mind that, even if she cleans them up, they can easily become chilled. If you have to clean them because she is too busy, it is going to be even harder to get them completely dry. I had a 2' x 2' wooden kitten box but, even so, sometimes it is a good idea to remove the kittens during the process to give the girl plenty of room. Girls will vary. Some will be happy to pop the next one out while feeding the previous ones and others like to concentrate on the task in hand. Try to avoid preconceptions and cater to your girl's preferences and it should be fine.

I would not worry too much about overheating the kittens. Except in the height of summer I had a heated pad underneath the kitten box. The layers of bedding will probably stop too much heat reaching them. In any case, it is easy to tell how they are feeling. They usually sleep in a heap. If they are too warm they separate.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

She has been meowing all day and throughout the night. Could this mean that she is only a couple of days away from giving birth? My guess is that she has about 4-7 days left


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She might be closer if she is agitated. Has she dropped? Is she more interested in any nests or dark corners?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> She might be closer if she is agitated. Has she dropped? Is she more interested in any nests or dark corners?


She hasn't dropped yet, her sides are still sticking out. A few days ago i found her in the closet and in the night she meowed for me to follow her there. Also she likes to go under the duvet.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Max likes to go under my duvet and I'm sure he's not pregnant! However the closet is the sort of place cats look in for safe places to give birth.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

My cat has had two kitten some hours ago. She has stayed with them since them but now she is meowing to go out of the room and she is standing by the door. Has she rejected her kittens?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> My cat has had two kitten some hours ago. She has stayed with them since them but now she is meowing to go out of the room and she is standing by the door. Has she rejected her kittens?


Are they sleeping peacefully? If so, she may want to use a tray away from the nest. I used to let my girls come and go if they wanted to. If you want her to come back to them later, you can pick one up. As soon as a kitten starts to shout mum should be back with them immediately.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Are they sleeping peacefully? If so, she may want to use a tray away from the nest. I used to let my girls come and go if they wanted to. If you want her to come back to them later, you can pick one up. As soon as a kitten starts to shout mum should be back with them immediately.


Right now she is sleeping and the kittens are nursing. When she went the kittens didn't meow they were sleeping


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Also one of them was 90g when born abd the other was 100. Is that good?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> Also one of them was 90g when born abd the other was 100. Is that good?


I would say a good weight. What colour are they? Better still, have you taken a pic yet?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

A ginger one and a black one


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> A ginger one and a black one


Lovely babies. They look a very good size. I expect you are pleased and relieved. Is your girl all white?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Lovely babies. They look a very good size. I expect you are pleased and relieved. Is your girl all white?


She had two stillborns. She is white with two black markings on her head


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice size babies. I'm sorry you lost two and hope the two you have do well. It sounds as if mum has settled well with them.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> She had two stillborns. She is white with two black markings on her head


You have a boy and a girl then. Just enough for your girl to deal with when she did not have the best care before she came to you.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank y


lymorelynn said:


> Nice size babies. I'm sorry you lost two and hope the two you have do well. It sounds as if mum has settled well with them.





QOTN said:


> You have a boy and a girl then. Just enough for your girl to deal with when she did not have the best care before she came to you.


Thank you


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

They are so cute and more fluffy than I imagined


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Essexcat said:


> They are so cute and more fluffy than I imagined


Kittens are heart stealers


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

She decided to give birth in my bed instead of her nesting box!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> They are so cute and more fluffy than I imagined


Enjoy these first few weeks, the calm before the storm! Soon they will be rampaging around.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> She decided to give birth in my bed instead of her nesting box!


She probably felt safest there.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Also she keeps sitting on her kittens, im scared that she will squish them.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> Also she keeps sitting on her kittens, im scared that she will squish them.


Do they scream when she does that? If they don't, she is not hurting them.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Do they scream when she does that? If they don't, she is not hurting them.


Im not sure as i moved them quickly as possible


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> Im not sure as i moved them quickly as possible


She will move when they make a noise.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have just been thinking about the colours of the kittens. I don't understand how you have a ginger boy if mum is not tortie. Are there any black patches, however tiny, on the ginger one?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I have just been thinking about the colours of the kittens. I don't understand how you have a ginger boy if mum is not tortie. Are there any black patches, however tiny, on the ginger one?


No I can't seem to see any but she has swirls of white


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> No I can't seem to see any but she has swirls of white


I wonder if mum could be white because some white cats have black on their heads when they are young but I thought the black faded as they grew up. If she is white she could be tortie underneath and that would explain your ginger boy.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I wonder if mum could be white because some white cats have black on their heads when they are young but I thought the black faded as they grew up. If she is white she could be tortie underneath and that would explain your ginger boy.


What do you mean by tortie underneath?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> What do you mean by tortie underneath?


Sorry that was not well put. The gene which produces white cats is dominant over all other colours so all white cats have two basic colour genes as well as the white gene. For your girl to produce a ginger boy, she must also have a red gene. One red gene on a girl produces a tortie, patches of black (in this case) and ginger but they will not show because the white gene masks all the other colours..


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Sorry that was not well put. The gene which produces white cats is dominant over all other colours so all white cats have two basic colour genes as well as the white gene. For your girl to produce a ginger boy, she must also have a red gene. One red gene on a girl produces a tortie, patches of black (in this case) and ginger but they will not show because the white gene masks all the other colours..


Oh thats quite interesting


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

My cat won’t feed the kittens unless someone is in the room with her sitting next to her.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> My cat won't feed the kittens unless someone is in the room with her sitting next to her.


She may be feeling unsure of the situation. If you can reassure her you are there with her for the next few days, she should settle down.

Do you know yet if you have a boy and a girl? If the ginger is a boy, the black could be girl or boy.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> She may be feeling unsure of the situation. If you can reassure her you are there with her for the next few days, she should settle down.
> 
> Do you know yet if you have a boy and a girl? If the ginger is a boy, the black could be girl or boy.


Im not sure of the genders yet. But i will try and get me or someone else she is really clingy too to stay with her


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Essexcat said:


> My cat won't feed the kittens unless someone is in the room with her sitting next to her.


How do you know what she is doing when you aren't in the room?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Essexcat said:


> Im not sure of the genders yet. But i will try and get me or someone else she is really clingy too to stay with her


I really would not worry about gender for now. Look after her, feed her, tell her she's beautiful & clever, and don't let her out of the house however hard she asks.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> How do you know what she is doing when you aren't in the room?


She comes downstairs. She is so affectionate


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

During the normal handling of kittens every day, it is very easy to look under their tails. It is all part of getting them used to human hands. It is better not to lift them high up in the air but when you are weighing them just have a quick look. Obviously it is not crucial but I am very interested. Perhaps the colours of the stillborn kittens might give an idea.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Essexcat said:


> My cat won't feed the kittens unless someone is in the room with her sitting next to her.


Doesn't sound like she's bonded yet. Is she in a quiet, dark room with the door shut?

You may have to sit with her until she properly bonds, breeding is rarely about what suits us.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

I like the name currant for the black one and tiger for the ginger. I just weighed then and tiger was 120g and currant was 109g. Is that a good weight gain?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Doesn't sound like she's bonded yet. Is she in a quiet, dark room with the door shut?
> 
> You may have to sit with her until she properly bonds, breeding is rarely about what suits us.


She is in my room and its dark in the night and when the light is off


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Doesn't sound like she's bonded yet. Is she in a quiet, dark room with the door shut?
> 
> You may have to sit with her until she properly bonds, breeding is rarely about what suits us.


She does groom them and make them do their business.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> I like the name currant for the black one and tiger for the ginger. I just weighed then and tiger was 120g and currant was 109g. Is that a good weight gain?


Yes, she is looking after them. You are hoping for a gain of about 100gms a week but they will have lost a bit after they were born just like human babies. Weigh them the same time each day but don't expect the gain to be the same. Keep a note of their weights and compare over 2-3 days. You do not need to have the room dark but many girls like the box to be covered for security. My kitten box was wooden with an opening at the front and a curtain across it. but if you have a cardboard box, you can make a hole in the front and put a blanket over it with a gap for mum to come and go.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> Yes, she is looking after them. You are hoping for a gain of about 100gms a week but they will have lost a bit after they were born just like human babies. Weigh them the same time each day but don't expect the gain to be the same. Keep a note of their weights and compare over 2-3 days. You do not need to have the room dark but many girls like the box to be covered for security. My kitten box was wooden with an opening at the front and a curtain across it. but if you have a cardboard box, you can make a hole in the front and put a blanket over it with a gap for mum to come and go.


She has the kittens on my bed and she wont move to the nesting box even when the kittens are placed there. Also when she sits on them, the kittens meow and she moves so that reassures me.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> During the normal handling of kittens every day, it is very easy to look under their tails. It is all part of getting them used to human hands. It is better not to lift them high up in the air but when you are weighing them just have a quick look. Obviously it is not crucial but I am very interested. Perhaps the colours of the stillborn kittens might give an idea.


The stillborns were pure white and the other was black


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> She has the kittens on my bed and she wont move to the nesting box even when the kittens are placed there. Also when she sits on them, the kittens meow and she moves so that reassures me.


With the kittens on the bed, there is a danger they could fall off when they start moving about especially if they are active before their eyes open. Would she accept the box on the bed? If not, can you put a bumper round them to restrict their movement?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> With the kittens on the bed, there is a danger they could fall off when they start moving about especially if they are active before their eyes open. Would she accept the box on the bed? If not, can you put a bumper round them to restrict their movement?


 I have ordered a playpen made of fabric. Would this be good?


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

This is the playpen I ordered.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A cardboard box is fine.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

She is feeding the kittens now in the cardboard box. I hop she continues to use it.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> She is feeding the kittens now in the cardboard box. I hop she continues to use it.


She is a very good mum but just took a while to settle.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Should i put KMR in the kitten food for the mum?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> Should i put KMR in the kitten food for the mum?


I never did. If she is eating loads of high protein wet food, that will be far better for her.


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I never did. If she is eating loads of high protein wet food, that will be far better for her.


We are giving her a mix of asda's own cat wet food and natures menu/purely holisitic kitten wet food.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not familiar with the different brands as I feed my cats meat. If they are at least 10% (preferably higher) protein, she should be fine. You could boost her with some chicken thighs or drumsticks as an extra if you think she is hungry. (If you feed much meat you really need to give a mineral supplement.)


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I am not familiar with the different brands as I feed my cats meat. If they are at least 10% (preferably higher) protein, she should be fine. You could boost her with some chicken thighs or drumsticks as an extra if you think she is hungry. (If you feed much meat you really need to give a mineral supplement.)


I think natures menu is 70% meat and purely holistic is 49%


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

I dont know if this is normal but yesterday Currant was 126 grams and today he is 149grams. Yesterday day Tiger was139 grams and today he is 170g. Are they gaining too much weight? I weigh them at about the same time everyday.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No they are fine. You might find the gain goes up and down a bit, depends if stomach and/or bowels are full or empty.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Essexcat said:


> I dont know if this is normal but yesterday Currant was 126 grams and today he is 149grams. Yesterday day Tiger was139 grams and today he is 170g. Are they gaining too much weight? I weigh them at about the same time everyday.


Remember the aim is roughly 100gms a week, some will be more some less. It is very unusual for somebody to worry that their kittens are gaining *too much* weight!


----------



## Essexcat (Jan 6, 2018)

Is it safe to use panacur worming granules on nursing cats?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Essexcat said:


> Is it safe to use panacur worming granules on nursing cats?


Yes, and for the kittens from 3 weeks but you need to get the dose right


----------

